# Hi



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

decided to get my arse back on this site and make some contributions ...... hi to everyone will post a pic of my very average skinny frame when i work out how too


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow you joined in 2009 and this is ur 2nd post ???


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

used to post a lot on uk muscle but have decided to come onto this site as need a change


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome then!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thanx .... will scan thru some posts today


----------



## gazza123 (Mar 22, 2011)

hello to everyone! I joined yesterday, just want to get on here get some tips as am looking add mass


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You look skinny in your avi, get eating mate. 11st yea lol. Looking hench mate.


----------



## gazza123 (Mar 22, 2011)

so come on fella's tell me what the best products to use are, do i go down the deca and sus route? hgh? or prohormones?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

gazza123 said:


> so come on fella's tell me what the best products to use are, do i go down the deca and sus route? hgh? or prohormones?


You can't hijack peoples threads mate

Create your own in the appropriate place!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Franki getting roid rage lol calm down bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Franki getting roid rage lol calm down bud


Got to keep things running smoothly! Lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bishop stortford i know it well im from harlow initially my parents moved to bs for a few years ........


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard.....AGAIN!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yup, welcome. Look forward to you upping your daily post ratio!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i dont tend to post much these days ..i used to be on UKM and post a lot but found it took up too much time ......


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> bishop stortford i know it well im from harlow initially my parents moved to bs for a few years ........


Moved up from London 8yrs ago just after I finished the knowledge to B/S then moved across to takeley.....

I know you did say somewhere but when you looking to compete mate?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

franki3 said:


> Moved up from London 8yrs ago just after I finished the knowledge to B/S then moved across to takeley.....
> 
> I know you did say somewhere but when you looking to compete mate?


will compete nxt year at the NABBA west ..i won class 1 in 2008 and got runner up in 2009 ..... i live in swindon now but was born and bred in harlow


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> will compete nxt year at the NABBA west ..i won class 1 in 2008 and got runner up in 2009 ..... i live in swindon now but was born and bred in harlow


I take it you know ripped gym then lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

franki3 said:


> I take it you know ripped gym then lol


seen it once mate but i aint lived in harlow for 20 years now altho my family still live there


----------

